

How robust is logistic regression? - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2012/08/how-robust-is-logistic-regression/

======
jmount
I shared the Java code for this one at
[https://github.com/WinVector/LStep/blob/master/src/com/winve...](https://github.com/WinVector/LStep/blob/master/src/com/winvector/lstep/ScoreStep.java)
and would love to see somebody hack the code to find a non-separated example
that diverges on the first step from the origin.

